# Pygmy Bearded Dragon Setup



## NathanReay (Oct 24, 2008)

hey guys i updated my tank getting my pygmy bearded dragon in 3 weeks does it look oright my tank.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 24, 2008)

looks fancy!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

Your tank looks great! Where do you get your enclosure decorations?


----------



## NathanReay (Oct 24, 2008)

different shops cut the log from a tree and baked it


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2008)

That plant at the back looks sus


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

looking good


----------



## NathanReay (Oct 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## ravan (Oct 26, 2008)

love the little shade cloth thing at the side


----------

